# Avengers endgame



## vejichan (Apr 25, 2019)

Anybody excited about this?


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 25, 2019)

Tonewood. 

Also already saw it. It’s good. I peed 4 times. It’s that long.


----------



## spudmunkey (Apr 25, 2019)

diagrammatiks said:


> Tonewood.
> 
> Also already saw it. It’s good. I peed 4 times. It’s that long.



You peed 4 times in 3 hours? Do you pee 3 times in a normal 2h:10m movie?


----------



## Demiurge (Apr 25, 2019)

^Once the seal is broken, it can be that bad. More and more theaters are selling beer.


----------



## vejichan (Apr 25, 2019)

All sold out. I will catch it when it come on netflix


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 25, 2019)

It’s all sold out forever? 



spudmunkey said:


> You peed 4 times in 3 hours? Do you pee 3 times in a normal 2h:10m movie?



Well i got really thirsty.


----------



## MFB (Apr 25, 2019)

Sitting in the theater now, probably going again tomorrow. 

10 years in the making, and I skipped school to see Iron Man 1, and now I'm skipping work to close it all out.


----------



## MFB (Apr 26, 2019)

Spoiler



I liked Infinity War more.

The stuff it gets right for characters, I enjoyed, but boy, some of the choices they made, I don't care for.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 26, 2019)

Loved it. Is it perfect? No. But I give zero fucks because it was still an absolutely awesome ride.



Spoiler



Thicc Thor. Instant Kill Mode. Hammer Cap. Hulk half-heartedly smash-kinda. Captain Headbutt. Hail Hydra.

I. AM. IRON MAN.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 26, 2019)

Xaios said:


> Loved it. Is it perfect? No. But I give zero fucks because it was still an absolutely awesome ride.



Same boat, but that's hardly a surprise on how much I ramble on about these movies.

As a standalone film, it certainly doesn't work. But at this stage in the cultural zeitgeist, what's the point in judging these crossover party event movies that require years of continuity investment as standalones? This was earned. Admittedly I initially made that mistake with the first Avengers film, but since learned from that.


----------



## gnoll (Apr 26, 2019)

It kicks ass!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 26, 2019)

I enjoyed it, it was fun to see them clean up the timeline a bit and tie things up. Pretty much expected certain characters to get killed off and I was right. Overall I'd say it was way better than infinity war.


Spoiler



The really blatant "all the female marvel characters in one shot"/gurlll power angle kind of bugged me since it seemed so out of place within the context of the battle. Ah yes they all just happened to converge on the same location at the same time 
Xaios nailed the highlights imo. THICC THOR, Hammer Cap, half-smash hulk, baby ant man, hail hydra. I'd throw in dual wielding thor, and glorious nippon steel wielding Hawkeye/Ronin. I especially liked the way they got rid of thanos at the end, that was a nice bit of congruence with what happened in infinity war.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 26, 2019)

I thought infinity war was more focused and more consistent and Thanos was back to being a paper Marvel villain here. A big part of the problem for me was Hawkeye and his stupid mohawk SUCKED, and it was like they were trying to make up for not having him last movie, so we get things like this entire 100% pointless scene where he's fighting yakuza (or something) in Tokyo. And then


Spoiler



they trade Black Widow for him! WORST DEAL EVER!



The scene with


Spoiler



all the women joining together in slow motion to protect Peter


provoked some loud groans from my audience. It was really ham-handed. Especially since they didn't give one single line to some of those characters in the whole movie!!

The scene where Captain America


Spoiler



calls Mewmew to him


made the whole audience loudly gasp and/or titter with excitement. And this audience was REALLY QUIET. Great moment!!

I liked how involved Ant-Man was with the plot for a change. I liked the Back to the Future II style of it


Spoiler



revisiting scenes from the other movies from other angles.


 Thor 2 features prominently!

The Big Lebowski thing (for lack of a better description) that runs through the whole movie was one of the best aspects of it. Both really funny and quite apt dramatically.

The very last scene was EXACTLY what I wanted. I didn't think it would happen, at all, since I didn't really know what the plot hinged on. Before it, I was thinking


Spoiler



"eh, the only way it can happen is if he dies and we see it in the afterlife, and that would be unbelievably stupid"


 but nope. That relationship in that movie was so strong that it's the only one I had any investment in in the entire MCU, so it's good they seem to have thought the same thing.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Apr 27, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I enjoyed it, it was fun to see them clean up the timeline a bit and tie things up. Pretty much expected certain characters to get killed off and I was right. Overall I'd say it was way better than infinity war.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Just so we're clear, a bunch of females happening to converge at the same time/place seems Strange to you given the last ten years? Also, it lasted 10 seconds in an otherwise sausage fest so I mean... it's not like it's THAT big of a deal. Not to mention everything happening in the movie was designed as having had to have happened at integral timing, not to mention the fact that Strange himself picked this ONE probability out of 14,000,605, so when you have a group of women appearing together at the exact same time, that's not exactly grandiose.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 27, 2019)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Just so we're clear, a bunch of females happening to converge at the same time/place seems Strange to you given the last ten years? Also, it lasted 10 seconds in an otherwise sausage fest so I mean... it's not like it's THAT big of a deal.


No it was strange, specifically because it was so contrived. It was nearly every female character in the MCU onscreen at once (even useless ones like Mantis) and fighting directly alongside each other. The cynic in me fully believes someone told them to add that scene just so they could sell gurrrl power posters/more merch aimed at young girls/dorks.
Also the sausage fest comment isn't fair considering we got to see Capt Marvel/Valkyrie/Pepper/Nebula/Black Widow earlier on and the rest of them were dead til like the last 30 minutes.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Apr 27, 2019)

Okay and again, these scenes didn't last very long. Most of it served to kill off some of the fodder. I don't even know why it matters anyways, it's just females killing a few bad guys. I don't know why that bothers people, not to mention, these aren't ordinary females anyways, they're fucking superheroes.  But yes, for the most part, these movies have been absolute sausage fests. A few seconds of all girl power is the outlier here (with the exception of Captain Marvel which is 1 movie out of over 20 something) and doesn't change that fact.


----------



## vejichan (Apr 27, 2019)

I cant believe how they are portraying the hulk in all these movies. Nothing like the comic


----------



## littlebadboy (Apr 27, 2019)

Family will be watching it this afternoon! I didn't read the spoilers above, but... is there a end credit or outro to wait for?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 27, 2019)

littlebadboy said:


> Family will be watching it this afternoon! I didn't read the spoilers above, but... is there a end credit or outro to wait for?


no


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 27, 2019)

vejichan said:


> I cant believe how they are portraying the hulk in all these movies. Nothing like the comic



You’ve never read a comic. Just admit it.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 27, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I enjoyed it, it was fun to see them clean up the timeline a bit and tie things up. Pretty much expected certain characters to get killed off and I was right. Overall I'd say it was way better than infinity war.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I agree. Bw is doing stuff the whole movie. And sw gets her own segment. And then it’s like every other female hero. The battle field is huge. Why are they even in the same place. 

It’s not anti fem stuff either. I would have loved all of these characters to have a spotlight. But that entire scene was just super contrived.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Apr 27, 2019)

diagrammatiks said:


> I agree. Bw is doing stuff the whole movie. And sw gets her own segment. And then it’s like every other female hero. The battle field is huge. Why are they even in the same place.
> 
> It’s not anti fem stuff either. I would have loved all of these characters to have a spotlight. But that entire scene was just super contrived.



Yeah I just don't think you guys like seeing females doing ANYTHING good at all which is sad especially considering the fact that it's in a sci-fi/fantasy setting where you've got to leave your reality at the door, anyways. Group of guys all in one line battling shit? No problem. Group of females does it, "HOW DID THATZ HAPPENZ?"


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 27, 2019)

why the fuck are you even defending that scene, I swear all you do is come into threads just be a deliberate contrarian and argue. Multiple people in here thought it was contrived, we defended our position on why we thought it was contrived and yet here you are, still acting like our opinions are somehow less valid than your own. On top of that you have the gall to claim "hurr durr u guiz just don't like women doing anything good at all" . I have no problem with girl power films like wonder woman and capt. marvel, I enjoyed both of them, I like strong female characters, but there's a difference between a scene developing organically and one that's incredibly contrived in the context of the film. That scene was cringey specifically because they tried so hard to sell the GURLLL POWER group shot/posing. It's the same thing with the blatant slow pan any time an Audi was on screen to show off the cars.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 27, 2019)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Yeah I just don't think you guys like seeing females doing ANYTHING good at all which is sad especially considering the fact that it's in a sci-fi/fantasy setting where you've got to leave your reality at the door, anyways. Group of guys all in one line battling shit? No problem. Group of females does it, "HOW DID THATZ HAPPENZ?"



Are you fucking kidding me. Seriously. I think tipping your fedora so much as rattled your head. 

Scarlet witch has a solo scene. which is fine. 
Captain marvel when she enters comes in by her herself. which is also fine. 

the battlefield is fucking huge. All of the females enter from the portals with their teams. 

If they all came in on one portal that's fine but they don't. They somehow all come together just to help cm out. that's pandering.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 27, 2019)

I mean I loved the movie. And that scene isn’t the only thing I had problems with. But are we just doing spoilers now. 

Because I have many rants.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Apr 27, 2019)

Hurr-durring aside...

...overall, I loved this movie. I thought the payoff at the end WAS bittersweet, but the things that happened needed to happen. I will say that in terms of the very end, I would have changed it slightly, but I'm okay with it. All in all, the best MCU movie I've seen thus far.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 27, 2019)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Yeah I just don't think you guys like seeing females doing ANYTHING good at all which is sad especially considering the fact that it's in a sci-fi/fantasy setting where you've got to leave your reality at the door, anyways. Group of guys all in one line battling shit? No problem. Group of females does it, "HOW DID THATZ HAPPENZ?"



I didn’t think “how did that happen,” I thought “this is pathetic and accentuates the fact all these characters got horribly sidelined and got no dialogue whatsoever.”


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Apr 27, 2019)

Yeah I've already stated my position. You guys carry on in your ways, I'm going to just enjoy the movie and not piss and moan anytime a shred of girl power is shown. Clearly that makes you all uncomfortable and insecure.

By the way, thank you for the insults responses, I'm being reminded of some of the stuff I used to say when I thought I was edgy.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 27, 2019)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Yeah I've already stated my position. You guys carry on in your ways, I'm going to just enjoy the movie and not piss and moan anytime a shred of girl power is shown. Clearly that makes you all uncomfortable and insecure.
> 
> By the way, thank you for the insults responses, I'm being reminded of some of the stuff I used to say when I thought I was edgy.



Ya man fuck women and my gender studies degree and half my critical theory graduate work. I hate women. u r right. u clearly know me better then I know myself.

you don't have to white knight every time people discuss this stuff man. There's good and bad ways to do things. That still exists.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Apr 27, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> why the fuck are you even defending that scene, I swear all you do is come into threads just be a deliberate contrarian and argue. Multiple people in here thought it was contrived, we defended our position on why we thought it was contrived and yet here you are, still acting like our opinions are somehow less valid than your own. On top of that you have the gall to claim "hurr durr u guiz just don't like women doing anything good at all" . I have no problem with girl power films like wonder woman and capt. marvel, I enjoyed both of them, I like strong female characters, but there's a difference between a scene developing organically and one that's incredibly contrived in the context of the film. That scene was cringey specifically because they tried so hard to sell the GURLLL POWER group shot/posing. It's the same thing with the blatant slow pan any time an Audi was on screen to show off the cars.




I'm defending that scene because I don't think it's all that big of a deal and I don't get triggered and because of that, there's room for debate? As it turns out, there's plenty that you and I disagree on, not just this, so if you don't want me to disagree with it (obviously we're two different kinds of people) stop posting. Otherwise, accept that not everyone shares your opinion. Get over it.

If you'll notice in the past there's plenty we HAVE agreed on, so... I don't know what you're trying to get at.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Apr 27, 2019)

diagrammatiks said:


> Ya man fuck women and my gender studies degree and half my critical theory graduate work. I hate women. u r right. u clearly know me better then I know myself.
> 
> you don't have to white knight every time people discuss this stuff man. There's good and bad ways to do things. That still exists.



Yeah because that's word for word EXACTLY what I said...


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 27, 2019)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Yeah because that's word for word EXACTLY what I said...



I mean you didn't say anything useful so I had to improvise


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Apr 27, 2019)

diagrammatiks said:


> I mean you didn't say anything useful so I had to improvise



Well that's something we have in common then, because as fate would have it, you didn't post anything useful either.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 27, 2019)

PunkBillCarson said:


> I'm defending that scene because I don't think it's all that big of a deal and I don't get triggered and because of that, there's room for debate? As it turns out, there's plenty that you and I disagree on, not just this, so if you don't want me to disagree with it (obviously we're two different kinds of people) stop posting. Otherwise, accept that not everyone shares your opinion. Get over it.
> 
> If you'll notice in the past there's plenty we HAVE agreed on, so... I don't know what you're trying to get at.


debate? that implies actually defending your position or countering out arguments in some manner besides saying "ooh you guys just don't like strong women in film" or claiming that we're "pissing and moaning anytime a shred of girl power is shown". Feel free to actually defend why you think that scene was good and how it wasn't contrived.
3 people in this thread stated they disliked the scene specifically because it's horribly contrived. That scene still would have been cringey had it been all male heroes saving spidey. It's a super weak scene in an otherwise great battle sequence.
Nobody is complaining about the other girl power scenes because they felt organic in the context of the battle, this particular scene sticks out like a big sore thumb comparatively.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Apr 27, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> debate? that implies actually defending your position or countering out arguments in some manner besides saying "ooh you guys just don't like strong women in film" or claiming that we're "pissing and moaning anytime a shred of girl power is shown". Feel free to actually defend why you think that scene was good and how it wasn't contrived.
> 3 people in this thread stated they disliked the scene specifically because it's horribly contrived. That scene still would have been cringey had it been all male heroes saving spidey. It's a super weak scene in an otherwise great battle sequence.
> Nobody is complaining about the other girl power scenes because they felt organic in the context of the battle, this particular scene sticks out like a big sore thumb comparatively.



I liked that scene because I thought it was a little bit comedic which is to be expected in a movie like this, but they managed to make me giggle a little bit when a bunch of women saved his ass. I thought it was funny. Obviously, you thought different.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 27, 2019)

PunkBillCarson said:


> I liked that scene because I thought it was a little bit comedic which is to be expected in a movie like this, but they managed to make me giggle a little bit when a bunch of women saved his ass. I thought it was funny. Obviously, you thought different.



If it was supposed to be funny then I withdraw my criticism!


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Apr 27, 2019)

wankerness said:


> If it was supposed to be funny then I withdraw my criticism!




I mean what's funny and isn't is subjective, right? Myself, I got a small giggle out of the situation. Other people, not so much I guess.


----------



## gnoll (Apr 28, 2019)

I didn't even notice that it was all females in that scene, maybe because I sat right at the front in an imax showing and had some problems taking everything in. Statistically though, while it may be pretty remarkable that it happened to be the female avengers that gathered there, it's as likely as any other set of the same amount of people. If the film was real, it's not like it's outside the realm of possibility that it just happened that way.


----------



## Anquished (Apr 28, 2019)

I really enjoyed the film.



Spoiler



I loved all the little throwbacks, thicc Thor, the fortnite joke, Cap lifting Thors hammer and all the little humour injected in to break up the gloominess of most of the film.



Interestingly the rest of the people I went with thought that Infinity War was better. I can see why but I think this is a fitting conclusion.


----------



## littlebadboy (Apr 28, 2019)

Anquished said:


> I really enjoyed the film.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Endgame didn't "wow" me as much.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Apr 28, 2019)

gnoll said:


> I didn't even notice that it was all females in that scene, maybe because I sat right at the front in an imax showing and had some problems taking everything in. Statistically though, while it may be pretty remarkable that it happened to be the female avengers that gathered there, it's as likely as any other set of the same amount of people. If the film was real, it's not like it's outside the realm of possibility that it just happened that way.




I think it's a byproduct of letting one's own personal beliefs and politics cloud their minds when they consume entertainment.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 29, 2019)

PunkBillCarson said:


> I think it's a byproduct of letting one's own personal beliefs and politics cloud their minds when they consume entertainment.



You think WHAT is a byproduct? I’ve read his post a couple times and can’t figure it out. Noticing they’re all women? It’s as obvious as it could possibly be, the entire movie stops to do it.

The more I read around about the movie the more I see women YASS QUEENing about it so whatever, glad they liked it and obviously mine is not the only opinion, but I still think it sucks and is an attempt to gloss over the fact that out of the two women you could describe as main characters, one basically gets fridged (albeit out of her own volition). I think the movie treats the women like second class citizens, apart from Nebula (who’s maybe the stealth MVP here), if calling that out makes me a sexist monster so be it. Best scene with one of them is Scarlet Witch briefly ripping the shit out of Thanos. That’s one character I wish would get more attention in these movies, but maybe she’s too overpowered to make for a good hero.

I have a long rep of being a borderline whiny SJW with these kinds of movies (though not enough to take troll bait on things like Brie Larson interviews) and my fav movies of last year, etc are all on record here, but I don’t like one pandering stupid shot of a movie and suddenly I’m one of the neckbeards!


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 29, 2019)

wankerness said:


> You think WHAT is a byproduct? I’ve read his post a couple times and can’t figure it out. Noticing they’re all women? It’s as obvious as it could possibly be, the entire movie stops to do it.
> 
> The more I read around about the movie the more I see women YASS QUEENing about it so whatever, glad they liked it and obviously mine is not the only opinion, but I still think it sucks and is an attempt to gloss over the fact that out of the two women you could describe as main characters, one basically gets fridged (albeit out of her own volition). I think the movie treats the women like second class citizens, apart from Nebula (who’s maybe the stealth MVP here), if calling that out makes me a sexist monster so be it. Best scene with one of them is Scarlet Witch briefly ripping the shit out of Thanos. That’s one character I wish would get more attention in these movies, but maybe she’s too overpowered to make for a good hero.
> 
> I have a long rep of being a borderline whiny SJW with these kinds of movies (though not enough to take troll bait on things like Brie Larson interviews) and my fav movies of last year, etc are all on record here, but I don’t like one pandering stupid shot of a movie and suddenly I’m one of the neckbeards!



Bill is clearly an idiot. There’s no reasoning with someone like that.


----------



## Anquished (Apr 29, 2019)

wankerness said:


> Best scene with one of them is Scarlet Witch briefly ripping the shit out of Thanos. That’s one character I wish would get more attention in these movies, but maybe she’s too overpowered to make for a good hero.



This. Scarlet witch is one of my faves but yeah, shes massively overpowered.



Spoiler



I wasnt a fan of Iron man, Thor and Cap getting dicked by Thanos when he possessed no stones and Thor had both Mjolnir AND storm breaker. I understand why they did it but meh.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 29, 2019)

I don't think they should have done it that way.


Spoiler



They beat him up worse when he had most of the stones last movie, but apparently when the only power he possesses is being a big purple guy he's even stronger? It sticks out like a sore thumb. It didn't ruin the movie or anything but it's definitely something that took me out of it more than once during that whole showdown.


----------



## Anquished (Apr 29, 2019)

wankerness said:


> I don't think they should have done it that way.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Maybe Thanos should have called for his army BECAUSE he was getting rinsed? Rather than after rinsing all but Cap.


----------



## MFB (Apr 29, 2019)

wankerness said:


> I don't think they should have done it that way.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



One guy gets in one really good blow with the element of surprise, on a man who was 99% of the way towards his lifelong goal - what he considered to be his DESTINY - so he's resting on his laurels just about to make the snap. Tony drew one cut on him during the battle on Titan, and as he said, "a drop of blood," and at the end and beginning, he never used any of the stones to actually power himself up. He took down Hulkbuster/Cap/Black Panther/Groot/and everyone else solo, because he's a Titan - literally. To say they hurt him more with the Gauntlet on, is because he was wearing it, not because he chose to use it.

Pre-IW Thanos has the knowledge of what the Avengers do to him for achieving his destiny, and now he'll do anything and everything in his power to end them before they can get to that point. And we see what that resolve looks like in Endgame, that's why it's so terrifying as a first strike - because it's meant to be _the only_ strike.


----------



## vejichan (Apr 29, 2019)

How powerful is thanos without the gauntlet? I hear Hawkeye can take him down.


----------



## MFB (Apr 29, 2019)

vejichan said:


> How powerful is thanos without the gauntlet? I hear Hawkeye can take him down.



I know you're just dropping this to stir the pot and then peace out, but uh, boy have I never heard a more wrong statement.

https://www.quora.com/How-powerful-is-Thanos-1


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 29, 2019)

https://film.avclub.com/avengers-endgame-doesn-t-earn-its-big-girl-power-mom-1834366317

Man fuck self hating women right guys. 


And also Thanos is like hulk power level. They don’t really do a good job of explaining the Titans or if the titans even exist in the Mcu. 

That being said Hawkeye did one shot the hulk recently.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Apr 30, 2019)

As of right now I prefer Infinity War, but I think watching them back to back would have me more appreciative of End Game. As it stands, I found it a bit underwhelming.



Spoiler: That said...



The scene with Happy and Tony's daughter hit me harder than any of the other emotional moments, it brought Tony's story full circle.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Apr 30, 2019)

^Agreed. I think they should probably be watched back to back to get the full effect.​


----------



## Anquished (Apr 30, 2019)

MFB said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I could have sworn he used the stones on Hulkbuster and Black Panther? Didn't he put Hulkbuster in the rocks and blast Black Panther away? Also I kinda get your point but in the battle on Titan, Thanos used the power stone twice on Tony. The Endgame battle started off with one guy who did arguably the most damage (albeit small) to Thanos, a literal god wielding one of the weapons that nearly (and afterwards did) kill him and Cap who... err... eh... nevermind. It just seemed like he overpowered the three of them way too easily to me.


----------



## MFB (Apr 30, 2019)

Spoiler



Yeah, he did use the reality stone on Hulkbuster to phase him into the mountain, so it's a beatdown without actually hitting him  I believe Black Panther's hit is the kinetic energy he's got stored in his suit, I think it goes off after he's thrown to the ground not before to actually hit him. 

I think the other part that plays in to the Avengers beatdown is Thor is most likely not playing at maximum strength like he did in Infinity War. In IW, he just lost half his people, his home, his _brother_, and even all that was after losing his eye and father, so he was in full fledged pissed off mode after finally coming to grips that he is the literal God of THUNDER. - and Thanos and company got to be on the receiving end of that. In Endgame, it's been 5 years, and he and the people who he still has have made a new home with him trying (and failing) to be King, and he's had to live with the guilt of knowing he failed to stop Thanos from making the snap and costing half of all life in the universe (which in reality was actually Quill's fault, but he doesn't know that). So he's just become the sad Thor mass we see before us until he gets to talk to Frigga from TDW, and she kind of helps him get his shit together. So he goes into the final battle more ready than he would have been at the beginning of the movie, but nowhere near the level of asskicking he had in him during IW.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 30, 2019)

diagrammatiks said:


> https://film.avclub.com/avengers-endgame-doesn-t-earn-its-big-girl-power-mom-1834366317
> 
> Man fuck self hating women right guys.
> 
> ...



TBF there was an essay on the very comparable site Birth Movies Death that was all ENDGAME IS THE MOST FEMINIST MOVIE EVER AND THAT SHOT IS THE BEST THING I'VE EVER SEEN, also. (Though, the author had the writing skills of an 8th grader and was not a frequent contributor there.) I'll point at this one if I ever get in another discussion about this, though, since it is EXACTLY what I was trying to say but was written by a woman and is therefore unassailable.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 30, 2019)

Is _*that*_ scene hammy, forced and more than a little pandering? Yeah. Am I at all bothered by it?

Nah.

I'm actually pretty okay with the movie breaking my suspension of disbelief for a moment if it does so in service of a higher purpose, even if the motives for doing so aren't exactly transparent. Yes, obviously Marvel sees a financial incentive in all of this, although in complete fairness, we don't actually know that this was for certain Marvel's decision and not the Russo brothers. Those two are basically Marvel's golden geese at this point (sly callback to another Marvel film was fully intentional there), so if they were the ones who wanted to insert that scene, I'm sure Marvel would have been perfectly happy to oblige them. Regardless, if this scene makes little girls who watch this feel like they too can kick ass for great justice, I'm totally good with that, and the sacrifice of my suspension of disbelief for what is honestly a fairly brief moment is one I'm totally willing to make if it gets people talking about it. It's not like the movie didn't have plenty of other awesome HOLY FUCKING SHITBALLS moments that were made for people just like me.

For the record, and this is something you will find on this very forum, I didn't like Captain Marvel. That was a movie that was heavily affected by hamfisted attempts to insert a girl-power narrative (the impression I got was that it was filmed relatively straight, but was cut and edited in such a way that really amped up that narrative, to the ultimate detriment of the film). The scene in Endgame is _nowhere _near as egregious as how forced the Captain Marvel film was.

So yeah, in this movie, it serves a purpose outside the film and doesn't detract from the film itself, so it gets a pass. It certainly doesn't achieve the same heights as the feminist undertones in Mad Max: Fury Road, but it doesn't crash land either, so mission ultimately accomplished.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 30, 2019)

Xaios said:


> Is _*that*_ scene hammy, forced and more than a little pandering? Yeah. Am I at all bothered by it?
> 
> Nah.
> 
> ...




not really the point. movie had plenty of great female moments or could have focused on other female characters. 

The criticism isn't that this scene is stupid. It's that the scene is stupid because it could have been replaced with something better and not as contrived. 

Any number of things could have made more sense. I will bet money that they filmed that segment in a number of different ways and we got that scene in editing because someone decided the film was too long. 


I thought Captain Marvel was fine. The entire narrative felt shoehorned but if they were going to use that character they would have had to do it eventually. The issue with Captain Marvel is that it feels so last minute and her scenes in endgame are just whelp this person is here now. 



Spoiler: stuffs



Also Captain Marvel is a mass murder. Ya it's in wartime I guess but she murders the shit out of those Kree. 

Also Tony Stark is a mass murder too. He nukes all those Chitauri. and then he dusts Thanos and his entire army. He murdered a lot of dudes guys.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Apr 30, 2019)

Xaios said:


> Is _*that*_ scene hammy, forced and more than a little pandering? Yeah. Am I at all bothered by it?
> 
> Nah.
> 
> ...




You're not going to get through to them, man. Apparently 10-20 seconds in a three hour movie is just too much for some to handle, contrived or not.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 30, 2019)

PunkBillCarson said:


> You're not going to get through to them, man. Apparently 10-20 seconds in a three hour movie is just too much for some to handle, contrived or not.



actually the argument is that it's too little and that's what made it contrived. but sure


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Apr 30, 2019)

Yeah my point's not whether it was contrived or not, it's that regardless it shouldn't be garnering nearly as much attention as it has. BUT SURE.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 30, 2019)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Yeah my point's not whether it was contrived or not, it's that regardless it shouldn't be garnering nearly as much attention as it has. BUT SURE.



Shit. I forgot your virtue signaling should dictate what we can discuss on a discussion forum


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Apr 30, 2019)

diagrammatiks said:


> Shit. I forgot your virtue signaling should dictate what we can discuss on a discussion forum




Well see here's the thing: You posted an opinion by someone else regarding the subject. Have you ever heard of appealing to false authority? That's what that is. You're assuming that anyone gives a fuck what she has to say on the matter (because of some perceived status by you and other people) except you and that's only because she shares one with you and you only care about it because you think it validates your stance.

Secondly, that's not your own opinion regarding the subject, that's just something you found to corroborate what you said which would be fine if we were dealing with facts and not opinions, but we're not. Also, you claim that the moment was too small to be anything worthwhile, hence your stance, but then go on to post an opinion calling it a BIG scene IN THE LINK.

I don't mind discussion, I really don't, but my point here is that the part didn't deserve as much attention as it does, not that you cannot discuss it, obviously you and Mrs. Article Writer feel the same. Who is she again? I mean I'm assuming that since you took the time to post the link that you at least found someone of some merit. As it is, I've never heard of her which means that either I typically don't care about people blogging their opinions (which is true), or she's not worth jack shit in terms of merit apart from her intrinsic value (probably also true).


P.S. Congratulations on finding a woman who doesn't agree with the scene. I'm sure given time, you'll find more women who agree with you. If it makes you feel better, go bake a cookie every time you come across a thousand of those blogs.


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 1, 2019)

Ok let's try this again when I'm not trying to herd my kids and all their nannies through a mall.

It's reasonable to say I like this scene and here's why. That's a discussion. 
It's not reasonable to say everyone who dislikes this scene hates women. I don't really need to requote that shit. It's been quoted and preserved in this thread. 

Any reasonable person would understand that I posted that article to illustrate that this discussion is a perfectly fine discussion to have. Saying that it's an appeal to authority is a complete straw man. 

That's about as much as I want to engage with bill.



wankerness said:


> TBF there was an essay on the very comparable site Birth Movies Death that was all ENDGAME IS THE MOST FEMINIST MOVIE EVER AND THAT SHOT IS THE BEST THING I'VE EVER SEEN, also. (Though, the author had the writing skills of an 8th grader and was not a frequent contributor there.) I'll point at this one if I ever get in another discussion about this, though, since it is EXACTLY what I was trying to say but was written by a woman and is therefore unassailable.



I knew if I wanted long enough bill would just take a shit on this poor woman. It's important to remember that she has intrinsic value!! That's super important. Never forget that. But her opinions are worthless.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 8, 2019)

I don't give a shit about the political agenda and watch/enjoy enough media headed by female protagonists to say I have no problem with genuine feminism and giving women the spotlight.

But if you're going to white knight people calling an obvious case of pandering just that, then I think you have no real ground to stand on. And I know plenty of ladies who were less than thrilled with the shoehorned empowerment scene, so feel free to talk to a group not predominantly male dominated and tell those ladies what you told us here.



PunkBillCarson said:


> Yeah I just don't think you guys like seeing females doing *ANYTHING *good at all



Your ignorance knows no bounds from garbage takes like this, no reasonable person is against women on screen being badasses. As fucking terrible as GoT is resolving, Brienne is a fine example of a well written female who finally got her recognition for her long list of honorable deeds. Give me more characters as developed as she was, less of the kind of crap that happens in the MCU where women are constantly thrown away to be re-used for brief moments and never take the spotlight again.

The MCU is notoriously inconsistent and riddled with fucking pandering, try to explain to me that the dab and fortnite references were there for any reason other than their cultural prevalence and to goad on the younger demographic. 

Not all criticism towards female empowerment comes from mouth breathing incels, maybe a good post it note to leave on your monitor next time you decide to tell guys they hate seeing women get the spotlight.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (May 8, 2019)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I don't give a shit about the political agenda and watch/enjoy enough media headed by female protagonists to say I have no problem with genuine feminism and giving women the spotlight.
> 
> But if you're going to white knight people calling an obvious case of pandering just that, then I think you have no real ground to stand on. And I know plenty of ladies who were less than thrilled with the shoehorned empowerment scene, so feel free to talk to a group not predominantly male dominated and tell those ladies what you told us here.
> 
> ...




Cool.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 8, 2019)

I figured that was gonna be the extent of whatever reply I'd get


----------



## PunkBillCarson (May 8, 2019)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I figured that was gonna be the extent of whatever reply I'd get



Well I mean, I'd already made my point quite clear with really nothing more to add and a week or so after the fact when I've got my mind on other things, of course that's the reply you're going to get.

Also, if you knew that was the reply you were going to get, you essentially typed all that out for nothing.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 8, 2019)

I mean you made your stance, and then decided to point out anyone criticizing was somehow some kind of anti-woman fiend who couldn't deal with 10 - 20 seconds of pandering, then proceeded to ignore everyone you were talking to. If that's what you call getting your point across, then I guess you're right.

Take it as my two cents then


----------



## budda (May 8, 2019)

Saw it, loved it.

Back to your bickering.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 9, 2019)

A supehero... with boobs? Outrageous!

I mean, what is her super power? It better be having dinner on the table when I get home.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 9, 2019)

I knew for a fact that that one scene was going to piss a few people off, especially after Captain Marvel and Evangeline Lilly campaigning for an all female superhero movie. Still, if anyone wants to be cynical about it, consider it Disney's test run for a potential A-Force movie. I'll be down for that.

I'm more interested in what happens now after Endgame. Since Far From Home is supposed to be the bookend of phase 3 and even the newest trailer is hinting some big plans. I am genuinely interested in The Eternals and Shang Chi and Black Widow movies and where they'll take the shared universe.

One thing's for sure, despite Disney now owing 20C Fox, I wouldn't hold my breath for The X-Men or Fantastic Four to show up with movies for a while, well at least anytime soon.


----------



## wankerness (May 9, 2019)

Yeah, Disney’s list of upcoming movies suggested no x-men till 2023 at the earliest. That sucks. I’d much rather see those characters done right than keep introducing more weirdos, but whatever, I guess maybe they need at least four years lead time to really do it right.

I’ll be really old then, though!!

I am interested in how Disney manages financial expectations after this. I think they might be savvy enough to realize nothing on their upcoming slate is going to make half of what Endgame is, so they don’t start getting desperate and cancelling/reediting things or firing Feige or whatever when the box office numbers are so much lower. We’ll hope they don’t do what they did with Star Wars, I’m saying.


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 9, 2019)

wankerness said:


> Yeah, Disney’s list of upcoming movies suggested no x-men till 2023 at the earliest. That sucks. I’d much rather see those characters done right than keep introducing more weirdos, but whatever, I guess maybe they need at least four years lead time to really do it right.
> 
> I’ll be really old then, though!!
> 
> I am interested in how Disney manages financial expectations after this. I think they might be savvy enough to realize nothing on their upcoming slate is going to make half of what Endgame is, so they don’t start getting desperate and cancelling/reediting things or firing Feige or whatever when the box office numbers are so much lower. We’ll hope they don’t do what they did with Star Wars, I’m saying.



That set of Star Wars movies performed way under expectations. There’s still a lot of star war stuff in the pipeline. 

Disney isn’t that dumb. A pay off like endgame needs almost a decade of setup. They’ve seen dc do it horribly wrong. They’ll let these next phases build up. They aren’t really expecting the next movies to make endgame numbers for a while.


----------



## synrgy (May 9, 2019)

Enjoyed it immensely. Wish the zeitgeist weren't such that I could be surprised y'all have basically spent 4 pages bitching at each other about a 3 second shot.


----------



## MFB (May 9, 2019)

Having seen it 3 times, I sincerely recommend not seeing it that many. Two was the magic number, since I went from "wow, that was so average" to "this was the exact emotional payoff it needed," and the 3rd just kind of cheapened that second viewing. 

The A-Force doesn't come across nearly as terrible on repeat viewings, and honestly, it's not even for me, and the amount of women it's gotten cheering in the theaters make me shut up and just be glad for them. Would it be better if those women got bigger roles in the first place? Yes. Can we use those missteps as a learning experience going forward? Absolutely. Just let them have it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 9, 2019)

i'd be down for an asgardians of the galaxy spin off and an a-force spin off, provided they're done well and not as cringy as that girl power scene in endgame.


----------



## TedEH (May 9, 2019)

IMO the real sticking point with _the scene that shall not be named_ is just that it felt like a token gesture. If I was someone who was a strong advocate for portrayal/representation of women in movies, I'd have felt kind of insulted by it. It would be the cinematic equivalent to "I can't be racist cause I have a black friend". The movie is basically saying hey, ignore the fact that almost all the important characters are dudes, and that we've still framed and costumed all of the ladies to accentuate their sex appeal, none of that matters because we gave them a 10 second sequence to give a nod to girl power. I don't hate that they did it, I think at this point they almost have to, but it's a lose lose when you're already working in a franchise that doesn't reaaaaaally feature those themes very well in the first place.


Xaios said:


> feminist undertones in Mad Max: Fury Road


This is a movie where those values weren't a token call-out - it was core to the values of the film. And that's why it succeeds in this regard where comic book movies do not.



PunkBillCarson said:


> my point here is that the part didn't deserve as much attention as it does


You're just as guilty of continuing to drag the conversation on. 
IMO it deserves the attention, not because of the scene itself, but for what it means in the bigger picture of women in cinema.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (May 9, 2019)

TedEH said:


> IMO the real sticking point with _the scene that shall not be named_ is just that it felt like a token gesture. If I was someone who was a strong advocate for portrayal/representation of women in movies, I'd have felt kind of insulted by it. It would be the cinematic equivalent to "I can't be racist cause I have a black friend". The movie is basically saying hey, ignore the fact that almost all the important characters are dudes, and that we've still framed and costumed all of the ladies to accentuate their sex appeal, none of that matters because we gave them a 10 second sequence to give a nod to girl power. I don't hate that they did it, I think at this point they almost have to, but it's a lose lose when you're already working in a franchise that doesn't reaaaaaally feature those themes very well in the first place.
> 
> This is a movie where those values weren't a token call-out - it was core to the values of the film. And that's why it succeeds in this regard where comic book movies do not.
> 
> ...




Well, not as much NEGATIVE attention as it did.


----------



## TedEH (May 9, 2019)

I also think that you're interpreting our criticism of that scene much more negatively than we intend to put forward, but that's a whole different conversation.  We're not mad that they had a message of empowerment, we're mildly put off that it felt like a forced token gesture.


----------



## wankerness (May 9, 2019)

TedEH said:


> IMO the real sticking point with _the scene that shall not be named_ is just that it felt like a token gesture. If I was someone who was a strong advocate for portrayal/representation of women in movies, I'd have felt kind of insulted by it. It would be the cinematic equivalent to "I can't be racist cause I have a black friend". The movie is basically saying hey, ignore the fact that almost all the important characters are dudes, and that we've still framed and costumed all of the ladies to accentuate their sex appeal, none of that matters because we gave them a 10 second sequence to give a nod to girl power. I don't hate that they did it, I think at this point they almost have to, but it's a lose lose when you're already working in a franchise that doesn't reaaaaaally feature those themes very well in the first place.
> 
> This is a movie where those values weren't a token call-out - it was core to the values of the film. And that's why it succeeds in this regard where comic book movies do not.
> 
> ...



Agreed with everything here!



KnightBrolaire said:


> i'd be down for ... an a-force spin off, provided they're done well *and not as cringy as that girl power scene in endgame.*



I really don't think that would, or probably even COULD, happen. That scene was a special kind of stupid that could only exist within a movie that had spent the rest of the runtime marginalizing the characters. Even if an A-Force movie sucks, at least those kinds of moments will have been the point!

On a related note, I'm legit interested in that Birds of Prey movie. Maybe it will be a disaster, but I like the idea and 3/4 of the main cast and after Aquaman I'm a bit more optimistic about the DC movies thoroughly abandoning the Snyder house style that destroyed MoS, BvS, Justice League, SS, and even hobbled Wonder Woman. It might be good! Plus, the director's "Dead Pigs" is widely praised by the few that got to see it as one of the best movies of last year. You can't even PIRATE it yet unfortunately. I hate well-reviewed movies that premiere at festivals so much. They just sit on the top of my IMDB watchlist, taunting me.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (May 9, 2019)

TedEH said:


> I also think that you're interpreting our criticism of that scene much more negatively than we intend to put forward, but that's a whole different conversation.  We're not mad that they had a message of empowerment, we're mildly put off that it felt like a forced token gesture.




I think "mildly" is an understatement here.


----------



## TedEH (May 9, 2019)

PunkBillCarson said:


> I think "mildly" is an understatement here.


That's entirely you projecting what you think people are thinking back on to them. It's extremely difficult to get tone across in an internet post, and very difficult to be clear about just how much you care about the thing being being said. I've written walls of texts on this site about things that I reaaaaaaally don't care that much about at the end of the day, mostly because of that built-in urge to respond to anything that appeared to be a direct response to something I said.


----------



## TedEH (May 9, 2019)

I've posted multiple times in this thread but never actually talked about whether or not I liked the movie.

I liked the movie.


----------



## TedEH (May 9, 2019)

Just to jab at the whole ladies in movies things one more time - because I can - also, not sure if this counts as a spoiler?


Spoiler



I actually really dig having Pepper in her own Iron Man suit. (Iron Person suit? Iron Woman suit?) No idea if that was already a thing, but it was new to me. That, in my eyes was the right way to empower someone.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (May 9, 2019)

TedEH said:


> That's entirely you projecting what you think people are thinking back on to them. It's extremely difficult to get tone across in an internet post, and very difficult to be clear about just how much you care about the thing being being said. I've written walls of texts on this site about things that I reaaaaaaally don't care that much about at the end of the day, mostly because of that built-in urge to respond to anything that appeared to be a direct response to something I said.




Well I mean, when someone calls you "a fucking idiot" I think that's a little more than mild.  It's since been deleted, but yeah.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (May 9, 2019)

TedEH said:


> Just to jab at the whole ladies in movies things one more time - because I can - also, not sure if this counts as a spoiler?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Yeah I thought that scene was pretty cool, too, myself, but then again are you really surprised?


----------



## TedEH (May 9, 2019)

Well, then, I'll instead say that there's at least three different people whose views might be similar, but of varying intensity.

This thread has reminded me that I still didn't watch Captain Marvel, but I think I should at some point.



PunkBillCarson said:


> Yeah I thought that scene was pretty cool, too, myself, but then again are you really surprised?


Actually, I was kinda surprised by it, and that's part of what I liked about it.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (May 9, 2019)

TedEH said:


> Well, then, I'll instead say that there's at least three different people whose views might be similar, but of varying intensity.
> 
> This thread has reminded me that I still didn't watch Captain Marvel, but I think I should at some point.
> 
> ...




I mean in terms of ME liking that scene.  Given all the banter in this thread.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 9, 2019)

TedEH said:


> Just to jab at the whole ladies in movies things one more time - because I can - also, not sure if this counts as a spoiler?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


that was a thing in the comics, look up the rescue suit


----------



## TedEH (May 9, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> that was a thing in the comics, look up the rescue suit


I like and appreciate that it's a thing. I'm not gonna lie and say I'm gonna bother reading the comics now though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 9, 2019)

TedEH said:


> I like and appreciate that it's a thing. I'm not gonna lie and say I'm gonna bother reading the comics now though.


They really only hinted at Pepper having a suit earlier in the film, when Tony talks about the mask his daughter was playing with as "part of an anniversary present" . 
https://marvel.fandom.com/wiki/Rescue_Armor_Model_1
The suit in the film is cooler than the rescue it's based off imo since it also has offensive capabilities


----------



## wankerness (May 9, 2019)

TedEH said:


> Just to jab at the whole ladies in movies things one more time - because I can - also, not sure if this counts as a spoiler?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



One of my friends that likes to rant and rave about “SJWs” (we have lots of other things in common so I just try to steer clear of anything that trips that trigger!!!) was talking about that and actually liked it. I think to some degree faithfulness to comics trumps that kind of conservative rage.


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 10, 2019)

wankerness said:


> One of my friends that likes to rant and rave about “SJWs” (we have lots of other things in common so I just try to steer clear of anything that trips that trigger!!!) was talking about that and actually liked it. I think to some degree faithfulness to comics trumps that kind of conservative rage.



People always assume not liking one particular thing means you hate everything. 

Other then rolling back the extremis powers the rescue armor had a precedent in iron man three. 

Pepper also wore that suit as rescue for a long time in the comics. 

I’ve never talked to anyone that hates the Rescue armor.


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 10, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> i'd be down for an asgardians of the galaxy spin off and an a-force spin off, provided they're done well and not as cringy as that girl power scene in endgame.



I’d love an aforce movie. 
Except this particular aforce...they’d have to spend some more time with these guys in some more movies. 

Mantis needs a significant power upgrade. 

Movie shuri is much better then comic shuri atm though.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (May 10, 2019)

wankerness said:


> One of my friends that likes to rant and rave about “SJWs” (we have lots of other things in common so I just try to steer clear of anything that trips that trigger!!!) was talking about that and actually liked it. I think to some degree faithfulness to comics trumps that kind of conservative rage.




Well if I'm not mistaken, I believe that Stan Lee used his characters as a way to fight problems that were in the real world, but did so in a spectacular fashion in his comics. I COULD be wrong though, it's just something I read once.


----------



## Jason B (May 10, 2019)

I haven’t read the thread due to my habit of not getting worked up over children’s movies, but has anyone commented on the fourteen inferred timelines in the film and how the camera only shows us seven of them? This movie and Dragon Ball are the two best examples of this type of time travel where the only proper explanation is “just have fun and don’t think about it”, yet the entire plot is dependent upon mechanics breaking the rules the writers took the time to explain with exposition that demonstrates their lack of understanding of their own time travel.

Not nitpicking - I enjoy fictional time travel that doesn’t take itself seriously. I just don’t know if anyone in the thread has chosen that topic as their hill to die on.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 10, 2019)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Well I mean, when someone calls you "a fucking idiot" I think that's a little more than mild.  It's since been deleted, but yeah.



So one person takes a personal jab, seemingly after having assumptions drawn about them. Then every person with a neutral - mild take afterwards get blanketed under the sperging woman hating demographic?

I've asked a few people the last week about the film and had a short conversation about this scene in particular at work/hanging out/etc. And there were plenty of people who in the moment as passionate Marvel fans were both excited, and others who felt like that moment was not genuine and a part of like others have mentioned "token" checklist.

Key word, passionate. I'd argue me, and plenty of the people you seemingly disagree with can find some middle ground after conversation where you both agree that the MCU *could have done better*. Because having something you love adapted is an important thing to plenty of people, you're either satisfied with it and take it for what it is on a surface level. Or you can see it as a shoehorned scene when those actresses deserved far more screen time than they did. 

When are we going to stop accepting the equivalent of scraps in the realm of being inclusive and start concerning ourselves with the genuine intentions of hollywood and social figures meaning what they say and what they do?


----------



## TedEH (May 10, 2019)

Jason B said:


> children’s movies


All these comic movies are very clearly aimed at adults (and teens probably).  Not something I'd put in the category of "children's movie".


----------



## wankerness (May 10, 2019)

TedEH said:


> All these comic movies are very clearly aimed at adults (and teens probably).  Not something I'd put in the category of "children's movie".



You sound cool and edgy if you say that, though.


----------



## TedEH (May 10, 2019)

In fairness, I have no qualms about enjoying something that wasn't targeted at me. I'll watch a kids movie. I just watched Detective Pikachu. Was it good? .....not really. It really depends on what you're willing to call "good". But I was entertained.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 10, 2019)

I mean there's grown men watching My Little Pony and trying to normalize that 

I'd like to think the MCU is a knotch more badass than that


----------



## wankerness (May 10, 2019)

TedEH said:


> In fairness, I have no qualms about enjoying something that wasn't targeted at me. I'll watch a kids movie.



Same here, if it's a good one like say, Kubo and the Two Strings. 

Well, not in the theater.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 10, 2019)

wankerness said:


> Same here, if it's a good one like say, Kubo and the Two Strings.
> 
> Well, not in the theater.


Kubo and Coco were so good that I don't regret going to see them as an adult in a theater packed with snotty kids. Both were a lot darker thematically than I was expecting them to be, especially for modern kid films.


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 10, 2019)

Jonathan20022 said:


> So one person takes a personal jab, seemingly after having assumptions drawn about them. Then every person with a neutral - mild take afterwards get blanketed under the sperging woman hating demographic?
> 
> I've asked a few people the last week about the film and had a short conversation about this scene in particular at work/hanging out/etc. And there were plenty of people who in the moment as passionate Marvel fans were both excited, and others who felt like that moment was not genuine and a part of like others have mentioned "token" checklist.
> 
> ...



Man at this point..you’re trying to argue with a guy that has not once in six pages realized or acknowledged. 

1. His original argument is that all people that hate that scene obviously hate women. 

2. Fails to see how that’s fucking dumb. 

Rather we’re idiots because we keep talking about the scene. Even though that’s not what we were talking about in the discussion at all. 

If it quacks like a duck.


----------



## wankerness (May 10, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Kubo and Coco were so good that I don't regret going to see them as an adult in a theater packed with snotty kids. Both were a lot darker thematically than I was expecting them to be, especially for modern kid films.



Oh, I'm less concerned with being annoyed by kids and more concerned with getting placed on an FBI watchlist or something. I need to get a silent kid that I can rent for such things.

I THINK the last outright kids movie I went to in the theater was Wall-E, which I saw late enough in the run and with enough people that I think no one reported us for predation. 

Irrational fear, I know!


----------



## InHiding (May 10, 2019)

I'll certainly download it, but it's probably shit. They won't get a cent from me, that's for sure!


----------



## budda (May 10, 2019)

wankerness said:


> Oh, I'm less concerned with being annoyed by kids and more concerned with getting placed on an FBI watchlist or something. I need to get a silent kid that I can rent for such things.
> 
> I THINK the last outright kids movie I went to in the theater was Wall-E, which I saw late enough in the run and with enough people that I think no one reported us for predation.
> 
> Irrational fear, I know!



This post reads more like something to get on a list


----------



## TedEH (May 10, 2019)

InHiding said:


> I'll certainly download it, but it's probably shit. They won't get a cent from me, that's for sure!


It's of no value, but I MUST HAVE IT ANYWAY, amirite?

Are we still talking about Endgame?

Not to provoke another tangent, but if you're an adult, there's (almost) no excuse for pirating media.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (May 10, 2019)

Jonathan20022 said:


> So one person takes a personal jab, seemingly after having assumptions drawn about them. Then every person with a neutral - mild take afterwards get blanketed under the sperging woman hating demographic?
> 
> I've asked a few people the last week about the film and had a short conversation about this scene in particular at work/hanging out/etc. And there were plenty of people who in the moment as passionate Marvel fans were both excited, and others who felt like that moment was not genuine and a part of like others have mentioned "token" checklist.
> 
> ...




Yep.


----------



## wankerness (May 10, 2019)

budda said:


> This post reads more like something to get on a list



Haha, I listened to that Bill Burr album that had a bit about that too many times. If you're a man, and a little kid comes up to you, you'd better run!


----------



## PunkBillCarson (May 10, 2019)

diagrammatiks said:


> Man at this point..you’re trying to argue with a guy that has not once in six pages realized or acknowledged.
> 
> 1. His original argument is that all people that hate that scene obviously hate women.
> 
> ...




Yep.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 10, 2019)

Haven't seen the movie, probably won't ever watch it, so all I really want to know is if Ant-Man crawls up Thanos' ass to end the conflict like I was hoping?


----------



## spudmunkey (May 10, 2019)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Haven't seen the movie, probably won't ever watch it, so all I really want to know is if Ant-Man crawls up Thanos' ass to end the conflict like I was hoping?


----------



## PunkBillCarson (May 10, 2019)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Haven't seen the movie, probably won't ever watch it, so all I really want to know is if Ant-Man crawls up Thanos' ass to end the conflict like I was hoping?




I think you've already got the answer to that question.  If that were to happen, people would have an actual reason to outrage.


----------



## Hollowway (May 13, 2019)

Are we still doing spoilers? I'm not going to spoiler tag this, so if you're enough of a gambler to read this many pages into this thread, and HAVEN'T seen the movie, look away now.

I just saw it today. Of course, one day prior to seeing it the lady at the optical counter in Costco told me Iron Man dies. WTF? That pissed me off.

Anyway, the one thing I walked away from liking in this movie is that Captain Marvel's crazy powers weren't enough to just end everything. I felt the same way about the Netflix Luke Cage. I've always wondered if, after having first created Superman, DC thought, "Aw, shit, we gave this guy too many powers...." And so when I first started watching Luke Cage, and realized that he was basically indestructible, and had ridiculous strength, I was wondering how this could even be interesting. But the way they focused that series on his place in the community, and having to win the "hearts and minds," I ended up seeing that the immortality-ish and power stuff isn't the whole issue. And then, in this movie, the way Captain Marvel explained that there are thousands of other planets that don't have the Avengers, it made me see that ultimate power isn't enough. I think that puts a lot of stuff in perspective. The idea that a superhero can't be everywhere at once is a good way to balance so much power.

I really liked Sorcerer Supreme in this was pretty badass, IMO. It makes me want to see more Dr. Strange movies. I didn't care for him much in this or IW, but I LOVED his standalone movie. 

I also loved that we got to see the real Jarvis! 

Hands down my favorite of these characters is Iron Man, so I'm bummed he's gone. I won't write him off completely, though, because Hollywood could easily bring him back, or squeeze in a movie between these. But Robert Downey Jr's character is cool, and I love the tech that the suit brings. 

I had to google who that teenage kid at his funeral was, and it turns out it was the one that helped him repower his suit in Iron Man 3. He's a pretty obscure character, who no one would recognize, and was standing alone (thereby drawing our attention) in this film. I wonder if he's going to make an appearance with some sort of suit inspired by his time with Iron Man?


----------



## Jason B (May 21, 2019)

It’s probably been two or more weeks since anyone saw the film, but I feel this video does a fine job of breaking down the time travel plot elements as well as showcasing how the more thematic moments of the last few films set up the biggest/most epic scenes in the final confrontation, as well as teasing what’s next on the horizon in Phase 4 and beyond (some references assume you’re up-to-date on current comic arcs to do with the X Men and Great Lakes Avengers):


----------

